# Itty. Seriously, world?



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

So my little Beagle... Itty Bitty Bradley is now sick. 

Decreased appetite the past couple days... really lethargic. Diarrhea. A couple accidents in the house. Hoping its a UTI. So off I go to the Vets office... the last place I wanted to go for at least a couple months(its where I said goodbye to Harry 3 weeks ago--I think its been 3 weeks today). I honestly don't want to even go into that room. But I have to. She seems really sick. So off I go. 10:45 appt.

Seriously, world? Damn.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Goodness Kevin when it rains it pours. I am thinking good thoughts about Itty Bitty Bradley...............love that name.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Best of luck in the world Kev. Thinking of you mate, hoping like anything it's a UTI.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thoughts are with you, Kevin.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Keep us posted! Sending my positive thoughts and healing vibes to Itty :thumb:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, blood in her urinalysis. But he doesn't think its a UTI. He wants to keep her for the day, get her on an IV and do Xrays. Bloodwork looked ok, he said... but we all know that doesn't mean much. She has a soft lump at the bottom of her rib cage that is a concern. 

Here we go. Here we go. Thanks guys. Forgive me though if I'm not real optimistic right now. 

I'm so numb right now... whatever, just break it to me.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Good luck. I hope things change for the better soon! Anything she could have possibly gotten into inside or outside?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think so, Dobe. But honestly, I don't know for certain. Nothing obvious that I know about.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh Kevin what a horrible thing to have to deal with right now. You and Itty Bitty will be in my thoughts and hopes that she is fine.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

well, he called and said he sees a bunch of "stuff" in her belly that looks like bone fragments or something close to.... and may have to open her up. 

I have no clue what she could have gotten into. He want to keep her overnight on the IV and try to get her feeling better. He said he doesn't see any tumors but because I've been thru this, I put almost ZERO weight into an Xray for finding tumors. 

Hoping for the best. Expecting the worst. I hate to say this... This isn't Harry. He was my Heart Dog... to the very end. But I still love Itty.

Damn bed is getting more and more vacant every day.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

So, so sorry you're having to go through this. These unknowns with our dogs are difficult even when we haven't been through an emotional roller coaster like you have recently.

I hope Itty can feel better quickly and that it can all be taken care of with as few problems as possible. Hang in there.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this, I am hoping that Itty is just fine and this is an easy, quick fix.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Any more news on Itty?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh Kevin I am so sorry to hear that you are going through another terribly difficult time, how heart breaking. I know it is hard to have faith especially after all that you have been through with Harry but keep good thoughts and pray for the best, my thoughts are with you and my prayers are with Itty.... And I have to say I love that name it is just so darn cute.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Any more news on Itty?



Nothing yet DBM. He kept her overnight on the IV. I feel bad, I could have went and saw her before he closed last night but got caught at work and frankly...probably moreso, I HATE going there. At least the Vet Asst didn't put me in the same "room" as before... I don't think I can go in there for awhile. 

The only think I can come up with is maybe this stump in the backyard. Its an old tree that I had cut down years ago and the stump remains. My other guy...Murphy has been kind of digging at the stump as I found a hole by it. There are chunks of tree bark/tree pieces(whatever) around the stump. I do wonder if she could have gotten some of the tree fragments. 

thanks for asking. I'm sorry guys, I feel like I come out here and b1tch all the time. I'm seriously not making this stuff up. 2013 has just been a really awful year. You hear people talk about the "beauty" of sufferring and darkness. I don't see it. Maybe some day I'll see the beauty in the last weeks with Harry. But all I saw was sufferring and sadness and guilt...and anger.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

well, shortly after my "woe is me" post, Vet called.

Itty is up and barking and much better after a night on the IV. He thinks whatever she got into probably is working its way thru and she will be fine. 

So Good news. Still not sure about the soft lump on her side. Feels like just a soft benign tumor... 

thanks guys. I probably shouldn't have even posted anything. Everything appears fine.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Just reding this thread now, so glad he's ok!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

don't feel bad about posting. that's what the board is here for. Glad things are looking ok for Itty!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks guys. Itty is the type of Dog where when she doesn't feel well, you'd think she was near death. 

Harry was the opposite. 2 weeks before he died, he was leaping up on the bed bringing the ball back to you in the living room after every throw then barking at you to throw it again. 

God I miss him. Every second of every hour.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> well, shortly after my "woe is me" post, Vet called.
> 
> Itty is up and barking and much better after a night on the IV. He thinks whatever she got into probably is working its way thru and she will be fine.
> 
> ...


i wonder if it's a lipoma......and man, i am glad the news is different than what you were expecting.

you are grieving....it's hard to muster the strength when something else happens.

i'm glad he's going to be better.....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

After what you've been through Kev, it's only natural to need to assume the worst. You are only protecting your heart, as there is nothing worse than thinking everything will be ok and then finding out the complete opposite. Thats how I tend to live my life I think, prepare for the worst and hope for the best.
Very, very happy to hear Itty Bitty is ok, what a relief.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> well, shortly after my "woe is me" post, Vet called.
> 
> Itty is up and barking and much better after a night on the IV. He thinks whatever she got into probably is working its way thru and she will be fine.
> 
> ...


Kevin, after what you've been through, no one is judging you for posting about your feelings/concerns. So don't feel like you are over-reacting.

EVERYONE on here wants nothing but the best for our "families" no matter how many legs they have.

Sending you positive, healing thoughts...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So glad Itty Bitty Bradley is A OK


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

very glad to hear she is ok.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Just seeing this thread - so glad you got good news about Itty! I don't blame you for the way you felt - I probably would've been the same way.


----------

